# Need naming help



## BWFoster78 (May 23, 2012)

In my magic system, a person who controls the energy of chemical reactions is called an alchemist.  A person who controls the flow of life in and out of a person is a death mage.  I need names for the following:

A person who controls kinetic energy.  This mage can cause an object at rest to accelerate almost instantaneously in any direction.  I'm calling them "movers" for now but don't like it.

A person who controls potential energy.  This mage can cause an object to grow heavier or lighter.  I'm referring to them as "massers" at the moment but, again, don't like it.

A person who controls nuclear energy.  This mage can create huge explosions.  I'm calling them "blasters" at the moment but hate it.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (May 23, 2012)

I usually dislike it when people name people using "er" endings such as your examples of "blaster" "mover" etc. 

Here's my thoughts:

Kinetic energy -> Force Mage

I would think that the "masser" should actually fit with the kinetic type. They could throw objects at an enemy and then also make the object have a very dense mass so it would hit harder. Maybe they could have a special attack called "Momentum" or something.

Not really sure about the last one though.

I like your first first two names


----------



## BWFoster78 (May 23, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I usually dislike it when people name people using "er" endings such as your examples of "blaster" "mover" etc.
> 
> Here's my thoughts:
> 
> ...



Going with XXXX mage is going to be my last resort.  I'm trying to do what Sanderson did with his Mistborn series and create memorable names for them.  He had things like "smoker" and "pusher."


----------



## Androxine Vortex (May 23, 2012)

BWFoster78 said:


> Going with XXXX mage is going to be my last resort.  I'm trying to do what Sanderson did with his Mistborn series and create memorable names for them.  He had things like "smoker" and "pusher."



Oh ok. Hmm I really cant come up with anything at the moment but if I can I will post back here and try to help out. As I said I usually try not to use the "Sanderson style" as you mentioned but if I think of something later I will post back


----------



## Ankari (May 23, 2012)

> A person who controls kinetic energy. This mage can cause an object at rest to accelerate almost instantaneously in any direction. I'm calling them "movers" for now but don't like it.



Archers, throwers, repellers, hunters, 



> A person who controls potential energy. This mage can cause an object to grow heavier or lighter. I'm referring to them as "massers" at the moment but, again, don't like it.



Bulwarks, floaters, lifters, muscles



> A person who controls nuclear energy. This mage can create huge explosions. I'm calling them "blasters" at the moment but hate it.



This is a tough one, only because your use of Nuclear energy implies radiation.  Which would be seen as a blight-causing magic.  So:

Blighters, corrupters, defilers, wasters


----------



## BWFoster78 (May 23, 2012)

Ankari said:


> Archers, throwers, repellers, hunters,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All interesting, but none speak to me.  I'd like to vary the tags up as much as possible.  For example, Sanderson also used "coin shots" as one of the types.  This will help me think, though.

Anyone else out there with ideas?


----------



## Steerpike (May 23, 2012)

Impeller 

Realizer

An exothermist (or exotherm)

Some of them could even be named after people, I suppose. A guy named Rankine came up with the term "potential energy," so people who follow his dictates could be Rankiners (just by example, you can use any name).

Fissioner or Fusioner or Transmutator (end products of fission or fusion). 

Don't know


----------



## Gav (May 23, 2012)

you could always try to bastardize an existing word that already is synonymous for what your mages can do. So something like 
'Velocimers' for your movers (a play on the word velocity) or maybe 'thermancer' for your nuclear mage ( uses the word thermal and could imply themo-nuclear when describing how his power works in your story

to be honest, i quite like Masser for your second one. even if its not the 'real' name, and is just what people refer to them as, i think it works well as even a colloquial term for them.


----------



## Krieger (May 23, 2012)

I kind of like Kinetomancer (pronounced like Magneto of Marvel fame) for your movers, but honestly it sounds better out loud than it appears in print...

I've always been partial to that kind of magic myself. If you think about it, most magic that has physical results can be the result of changing kinetic energy. Sap all the movement in something's molecules and it's frozen, speed them up and it bursts into flame. Of course, that requires more control than simply picking something up and tossing it about.

As for your "massers," it seems like what you'd actually be doing is manipulating the gravitational force as opposed to changing the physical properties of something, which would be more in the wheelhouse of your Alchemists I would think. Gravitational manipulation also leads into the potential to cause time dilation, worm holes, etc. 

With your Nuclear mages, what exactly did you have in mind story wise for them? Other than the spectacularly cool explosions, and maybe controlling radiation I think most of what they would be capable of could be handled by one of the other magic wielders. Even then, releasing dangerous rays could be the result of an Alchemist changing an item's properties, and the big boom could be the work of a spectacularly talented Kinetomancer speeding an atom up to the point that it tears itself apart.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Ankari (May 23, 2012)

Alright, round two,

Scatter hand, Compeller, Longshot

Fastener, Restrainer, Iron Grip, 

Deafeners (for those who survive), Lifestealers, Chaos Callers


----------



## deilaitha (May 23, 2012)

Gav said:


> you could always try to bastardize an existing word that already is synonymous for what your mages can do.



I agree with this idea. One of the things you see in very successful stories is this type of naming.  Regardless of what you think of the novels themselves, two successful series are good examples of this: _Harry Potter_ and _The Hunger Games._  Plus, a bastardized word will help your reader figure out what the power is without your having to employ the dreaded expository clump.  I recommend cuddling up with a dictionary and thesaurus and writing down words that appeal to you, plus their synomyns and etimology. 

Whatever the case, I guarantee you will be more satisfied with terminology you have chosen and created by yourself.  

Good luck!


----------



## ThinkerX (May 23, 2012)

> A person who controls the flow of life in and out of a person is a death mage.



'Necromancer' if used negatively, 'Healer' if used positively.



> I need names for the following:
> 
> A person who controls kinetic energy. This mage can cause an object at rest to accelerate almost instantaneously in any direction. I'm calling them "movers" for now but don't like it.



'Telekinesis' (rough translation 'Move at distance') is the technical name for what you are describing.  So...'Telekinetic' or possibly 'psionic'.



> A person who controls potential energy. This mage can cause an object to grow heavier or lighter. I'm referring to them as "massers" at the moment but, again, don't like it.



Might want to fold this one in with your 'Movers', as to me at least, they sound very similiar.



> A person who controls nuclear energy. This mage can create huge explosions. I'm calling them "blasters" at the moment but hate it.



'Pyrokinetic', 'Fire Mage', or 'Ignitor' (the last being an illegal rippoff from latin).


----------



## Steerpike (May 23, 2012)

Immolator?


----------



## BWFoster78 (May 24, 2012)

> you could always try to bastardize an existing word that already is synonymous for what your mages can do. So something like
> 'Velocimers' for your movers (a play on the word velocity) or maybe 'thermancer' for your nuclear mage ( uses the word thermal and could imply themo-nuclear when describing how his power works in your story
> 
> to be honest, i quite like Masser for your second one. even if its not the 'real' name, and is just what people refer to them as, i think it works well as even a colloquial term for them.



I like both velocimer and thermancer.  Not bad.


----------



## BWFoster78 (May 24, 2012)

> As for your "massers," it seems like what you'd actually be doing is manipulating the gravitational force as opposed to changing the physical properties of something, which would be more in the wheelhouse of your Alchemists I would think. Gravitational manipulation also leads into the potential to cause time dilation, worm holes, etc.



In my system, an alchemist has control over chemical energy.  Not sure what that has to do with gravity.  The concept is that each type of energy has an associated mage.  Potential energy gave me a lot of trouble at first because I had a hard time separating them from kinetic mages.  Then I hit upon the concept that a lot of the basis for potential energy is mass and that changing mass can be a pretty cool ability a la Sanderson in Mistborn.



> With your Nuclear mages, what exactly did you have in mind story wise for them? Other than the spectacularly cool explosions, and maybe controlling radiation I think most of what they would be capable of could be handled by one of the other magic wielders. Even then, releasing dangerous rays could be the result of an Alchemist changing an item's properties, and the big boom could be the work of a spectacularly talented Kinetomancer speeding an atom up to the point that it tears itself apart.



The main use of the nuclear mage is as a boogeyman.  The theme of the book is all about power, and one person having the ability to blow up entire cities by using the power of his mind is a good reason to rally everyone against him.  Kinda makes sense that the nobles would outlaw the use of magic with these guys running around.

I think you're misunderstanding what my alchemist does.  Take the chemical reaction that produces a fire: he can create a fire by magically producing the catalyst for the reaction, he can suck all the energy out of a fire to make it go out, he can magnify the energy produced by the fire while having it burn only a little fuel, and he can exert some measure of control over directing the energy of a fire to produce "fiery death rays."


----------



## BWFoster78 (May 24, 2012)

> 'Telekinesis' (rough translation 'Move at distance') is the technical name for what you are describing. So...'Telekinetic' or possibly 'psionic'.



Yeah.  I thought about that and discarded it.  I didn't really want to take it in that direction.



> Might want to fold this one in with your 'Movers', as to me at least, they sound very similiar.



I'm not sure why they sound similar.  The mover takes an object at rest and imparts to it speed and direction.  He can make a rock lying on the ground move at someone like a bullet or use an knight's armor to throw the guy in the air (I'm stealing from Sanderson the concept that the mages can't directly influence another person except for a death mage).  

The masser can change the mass of an object but can't cause it to move.


----------



## Graylorne (May 24, 2012)

Neutromancer

Motivator (motivate = to stimulate into action)

Leech (an intelligent leech could perhapes control the flow of life).


----------



## shangrila (May 25, 2012)

BWFoster78 said:


> A person who controls kinetic energy.  This mage can cause an object at rest to accelerate almost instantaneously in any direction.  I'm calling them "movers" for now but don't like it.


Animaters, Scramblers



> A person who controls potential energy.  This mage can cause an object to grow heavier or lighter.  I'm referring to them as "massers" at the moment but, again, don't like it.


Transmuter, Shifter



> A person who controls nuclear energy.  This mage can create huge explosions.  I'm calling them "blasters" at the moment but hate it.


Levellers (As in, they level the surrounding area.), Enders


----------



## BWFoster78 (May 31, 2012)

Okay, I'm warming more and more to "massers," and I think that "blighters" works pretty well too.

Initially, I chose "velocimers," but it's rapidly falling out of favor. I'm now thinking "kineticists."


----------



## Steerpike (May 31, 2012)

Are you planning on adopting a consistent type of name across the various disciplines? For example, when you have names referring to mass and kinetics, it makes me think of a more science-oriented magic system, where even though scientific principles aren't exactly at work, there is some kind of rigorous, science-like grounding underpinning the whole thing. At least, that would be my first impression based on names like that. I don't think that's a bad thing, btw.


----------



## BWFoster78 (May 31, 2012)

With the exception of "life energy," the types of mages are based on types of energy - kinetic, potential, electrical, thermal, chemical, etc.

While I'm getting help from the community, any ideas on how to refer to actually using magic?  I've used the analogy of the mage being connected to the magic source (an ocean of power) via a tunnel.  The mage needs to "access the source" in order to prepare to let the magical energy flow to do his will.  I'm not liking using "access the source" a bunch of times.  Any ideas for synonyms?


----------



## ThinkerX (May 31, 2012)

Hmmm...

'access the source'

'tap the font'

'feel the energy'

'open to the power'

'conjure'

'summon'

'invoke'

'reach or tap the fountainhead'


----------



## Graylorne (Jun 1, 2012)

But why would you use it every time? If you explain it once how the mage has to access the source, and repeat it later for the slower readers , shouldn't that be enough? You're not telling everybody that you connect to the electrical current every time you're drilling a hole in your wall?

To vary you can say something like: 'He grabbed* some mana and kneaded it into a fire ball.' The rest I'd leave to the imagination of the reader.
* or: he tapped himself some mana etc.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jun 1, 2012)

Graylorne said:


> But why would you use it every time? If you explain it once how the mage has to access the source, and repeat it later for the slower readers , shouldn't that be enough? You're not telling everybody that you connect to the electrical current every time you're drilling a hole in your wall?
> 
> To vary you can say something like: 'He grabbed* some mana and kneaded it into a fire ball.' The rest I'd leave to the imagination of the reader.
> * or: he tapped himself some mana etc.



I'm editing the chapter now where he's learning to use magic, and I find myself needed to have him access the magic source a lot.  Later in the book, he's pretty much stays connected.  Until it reaches that point, I need to show him doing it.  Your suggestions might work.  I'll think on it.  Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Caliburn (Jun 5, 2012)

Here are some others in addition to ThinkerX's suggestions: 
Channel, siphon, joining, bonding, merge, immerse, draw, tether, induct, accession, funnel, evocation, attune, focus, fathom, divine, probe, bind.

Since you referred to it as an "ocean" of power, marine or nautical terminology might be particularly effective, although I can find no useful examples myself.

"Dowsing" was a kind of divination usually associated with trying to find water below ground (using a divining rod, also called a dowsing rod). Its also assosciated with other things like finding metals, gemstones and magical _leylines_.

Lastly, just a random idea off the top of my head. Not sure if it fits with what you are doing but it might spark something:
_Sonarite_ - A kind of wizard who communicates with the ocean of power to create magic. Rather than summon the power directly, they send messages into the 'deeps' which reverberate back in various ways to create magic effects.

Hope that helps


----------

